# New to Canadian immigration



## ashik (May 11, 2013)

Dear All,

I am new to this area. To give you a brief I am a software engineer from India with close to 7 years of experience in IT in DWBI. I have completed my BE in Electronics and Communication Engineering in 2006.

So I would like to know if I qualify for the Canadian immigration program with my Bachelors degree and experience. Also since my bachelor degree and work experience are not most relevant, how will this impact my points.

I am 28 years old. Further with regards to English proficeincy, how do the IELTS scores translate into points in this immigration process?

Also is it possible to provide me the general steps in the immigration process and the approximate timelines ?

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

I suggest you do some reading and familiarize yourself with some of the rules and expectations for immigrating to Canada first. This may be better than waiting for someone to answer all your questions. You need some knowledge before you can ask the right question. Right? Here is the Canadian government primary website to start you on your way. When you get to this site just select the Immigrate tab on the top left.

Home - Citizenship and Immigration Canada - Canada

Good luck


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

There is some problem going in the immigration dept.
My friend who just landed in canada had applied for a study visa.
The immigration dept. is delaying it. 
He is just so tensed about it.


----------

